

ASP.NET Development Server works slow in Firefox, way faster in IE - ideamonk

I'm working over ASP.NET MVC these days and I've noticed that the ASP.NET Development Server that comes along Visual Web Developer 2008 Express works too slow for Firefox. Access the web app in IE (7 in my case) and you see a huge difference in speed.
Has anyone else too observed same behavior? Is this some sort of anti-firefox campaign... to make developers feel IE is better than firefox?
======
braden
disable ipv6 in firefox and it will be fine network.dns.disableIPv6

~~~
ideamonk
Thanks

